

Physics for Doofuses: Why Beds Exist - spottiness
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=464

======
wattsbaat
At first I was surprised by the extent to which the commenters dissect the
issue "Why are beds soft?", but then I read up on the author.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Aaronson>

An alternative (and simpler) explanation for the purpose of beds that I read
somewhere is that they play a role in night-time thermo-regulation. (I can't
find the source now. It probably wasn't very scientific.) The idea was that
humans evolved in warmer climates than most live now, so they require
additional night-time insulation.

